# Can you sublimate to vapor apparel garments?



## theteeshop (May 26, 2006)

Hello All,
Can you sublimate to vapor apparel garments?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Can U???*

Roz, thats what vapor apparel is for, specificaly sublimation, also check out zorrel for technical shirts.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Can U???*

Yes, Vapor Apparel is engineered for sublimation - you will achieve great results on it.

What you should be aware of is: the same print will look slightly different on different color garments. The color of the shirt will "blend in" with your print and will give your design a slight shade of a background colour.

For example, if you are printing a photograph and want to preserve true flesh color you shouldn't print it on green, but on white, natural and November white shirts your photos will look great. 
Alternatively, a photo of cherries or a red rose will be absolutely stunning on a pink shirt.


----------



## azballbusters (Jan 8, 2008)

Vapor basic is a high quality shirt. The performance shirts are very sheer which seems to be the way most performance shirts are made unfortunately. This is particularily an issue with white shirts. Zorrel has good pricing but again a vey sheer shirt.


----------



## stuartdogs (Oct 3, 2007)

awesome results in seattle-but only one dealer up here unless somebody knows better.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Chuck, I think thats it, Some dealers carry everthing and some don't and the prices are not uniform from dealer to dealer seems like


----------



## stuartdogs (Oct 3, 2007)

thx Roger--it's tough relying on out of state venders when you need something quick.
Chuck


----------



## enquirer (Feb 3, 2008)

I just got some vapor apparel and the basic T's are just like cotton. I haven't been able to use them yet as I'm still! waiting on my printer. I think the vapor micro is very similar to the Augusta brand performance. One big difference is the sizing. All vapor stuff runs large while the Augusta brand performance apparel runs small. I just did an order and everyone went up a size with the Augusta. I will probably use vapor b/c they are local to me and I don't have to pay shipping so that makes them alot cheaper. Plus, I'm really digging the basic T's for their cotton like appearance.


----------



## vkbrown (Aug 5, 2007)

The Basic tees are great! I printed two of the ringers about two years ago and they still look wonderful! The shirts seem to get softer the more you wash them and the image is still as brilliant as when they were first printed.


----------



## theteeshop (May 26, 2006)

Do you have a link for Agusta Brand performance wear?


----------



## enquirer (Feb 3, 2008)

www.augustasportswear.com or I get them also from NES


----------



## pasfins (Mar 27, 2008)

Are the Agusta t-shirts working well with *SubliJet IQ Sublimation Ink?*

*Thanks*


----------



## palmetto (Feb 22, 2008)

pasfins said:


> Are the Agusta t-shirts working well with *SubliJet IQ Sublimation Ink?*
> 
> *Thanks*


Yes, I have used sublijet IQ ink on Augusta white perf. Tees. Great results! I use more vapor shirts, though, b/c they are local and cheaper for me. The Augusta brand is very nice too.


----------



## pasfins (Mar 27, 2008)

Do you know any wholesale vendor for Agusta wear?


----------



## palmetto (Feb 22, 2008)

NES and you can get on with augustasportswear.com


----------



## JP-SIGNS (Jul 10, 2008)

new vapor sub tees on ebay uk. there real quality & a great price to.


----------



## neen12 (Jul 25, 2008)

what type of Ink and Paper to you use on Vapor? Do you use that Vapor Foam?


----------



## JP-SIGNS (Jul 10, 2008)

Standard sublimation ink & paper.!!!!!!!!


----------



## enquirer (Feb 3, 2008)

neen12 said:


> what type of Ink and Paper to you use on Vapor? Do you use that Vapor Foam?


I always use the vapor foam it eliminates press lines. I use texprint paper and sublijetIQ ink but I think the other one works well too.


----------

